# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Dr. Kristo Frashëri

## Albo

*Tregoj Shqiperine e Ahmet Zogut dhe Enver Hoxhes*

E Shtune, 20 Tetor 2007

_Historiani i shquar flet ne nje interviste te gjate ne emisionin "Opinion +", ne Tv "Klan"_

Ju jeni nga fshati Frasher i Permetit, nje fshat i famshem. Perse familja juaj ishte vendosur ne Stamboll?

"Fshati Frasher eshte nje fshat malor, eshte nja 1100 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Nje fshat me gurishte me zhure, rreth e rrotull ka pyje, eshte nje keshtjelle brenda keshtjelles, qe quhet Dangelli dhe kishte sigurine me shume sesa ekonomine. Prandaj banoret e Frasherit dilnin ne kurbet ose ne sherbime te ndryshme. Te krishteret e Frasherit ndiqnin kurbetin e shkonin drejt Stambollit. Por, familjet nuk i terhiqnin. Po kjo qe eshte me interesante, eshte se dhe ata bejlere, Frasheri kishte shume bejlere, nuk i kishin familjet, kishte pinjolle frasherllinj qe ishin bere Kryeminister, Halil Bej Bibaj ishte bere Kryeminister i Perandorise Otomane, ishin bere vezire, ishin bere gjenerale, ishin bere marshalle dhe familjen e mbanin aty, e aty e kalonin pleqerine. Eshte shume interesante. Me kane thene mua ata pleqte e mi, me te sigurt ishin aty sesa ne Stamboll".

Per çfare arsye?

"Se ne Stamboll dilnin edhe rrembenin, e dashje pa dashje humbnin te gjitha. Kurse aty, benin ç'benin ata, kur e shikonin punen qe nuk leviz, e pastaj ktheheshin te kalonin pleqerine ne Frasher".

Ju thate qe frasherllinjte nuk i merrnin familjet me vete, i linin ne Frasher, nderkohe qe ju vete keni lindur ne Stamboll...

"Gjyshi im beri perjashtim. Meqenese ne familjen tone u shtua numri i pjesetareve dhe ishin tre breza pa u ndare, e terhoqi familjen ne Stamboll. Djalin ai e ka marre ne vitin 1902, e ka terhequr dhe e dergoi ne shkolle. I lindi deshira per ta derguar ne shkolle, pasi mbaroi shkollen fillore iku ne Stamboll. Beri edhe nje pjese te fakultetit. Kurse ata nipat e tij dhe kusherinjte e tij mbeten ne Frasher".

Jeni kthyer ne Tirane ne moshen 7-vjeçare, ne vitin 1927. Perse u kthyet ne Tirane?

"U kthyem ne Tirane, ishte koha kur, ndryshe nga sot qe iknim nga Shqiperia, ishte koha kur ktheheshin ne Shqiperi per dy arsye. E para, shqiptaret ne Stamboll nga ndryshimet qe beri Ismail Qemali, Stambolli pesoi nje goditje ekonomike te madhe, gje qe u vendos ne Konkara. Ushtrine e sulltanit e shperbene. Ne Shqiperi erdhen gjithe ata oficere, gjithe ata oficere dhe me grada te larta dhe te uleta, edhe keta banoret e krishtere qe kishin nga ndonje dyqan atje sepse u vrane, tregtia binte. Por, edhe politika fiskale qe bente Ismail Qemali i rendonte keta, per t'i detyruar t'i heqin iu qep dhe i vendoste taksa te renda. Po behej ndonjehere sepse ishte i pleksur ne levizjet kombetare, ishte Fan Noli etj. Kur erdhi Revolucioni i Qershorit u kthyem ne, pastaj zuri pune, ne kohen e Fan Nolit, u permbys edhe qeveria tjeter. Kjo eshte arsye e kthimit tone ne Shqiperi. U detyruan te ktheheshin edhe nga Amerika, nga kriza boterore qe shpertheu ne 1929, u kthyen edhe nga Franca, ishte periudha e kundert e kesaj qe ndodhi me pas".

Si ishte Tirana ne vitin 1927? Ju vinit nga nje qytet shume i madh si Stambolli.

"Tirana me ka bere jashtezakonisht shume pershtypje. Mbaj mend, ne Tirane kemi ardhur naten, nuk e pame, pame ca fenere dhe rrinim ne nje si hotel qe quhej atehere, ku eshte Muzeu Historik Kombetar. Kur dolem ne mengjes per te pare Tiranen, atehere fillova te me kapte nje merzitje, se sapo dola nga hoteli ishte pellgu dhe m'u lagen kembet. Ishte Tirana nje qytet me 25 mije banore sa ka sot nje lagje. Por, ishte nje qytet qe na hyri ne zemer, sepse ishte qytet i dashur, me njerez te mire, ishte nje qytet me blerim te mire. Tirana ishte nje qytet shume i bleruar, kishte oborre te medha te mbuluara me peme".

Ishte realisht nje qytet apo ishte me shume nje fshat i madh?

"Ishte qytet. Edhe me vone qe u mora me historine e Tiranes e shoh qytet qe ne fillim te shekullit 19-te. Tirana kishte vetem periferi, ca familje qe merreshin me bujqesi. Ishte qytet mikroborgjez".

Kur filloi Tirana te shnderrohej ne nje qytet relativisht modern?

"Tirana filloi te shnderrohet ne qytet qe nga fillimet e vitit 1930, kur me kredite qe mori qeveria e Zogut nga Italia, filloi ndertimi i bulevardit te madh, i ministrive, i disa ndertesave publike, i disa kazermave, i ndonje shkolle. Pastaj edhe ajo borgjezia qe filloi te fitonte filluan te ndertonin shtepi te bukura. Pastaj Tirana u planifikua te behej e re ne 1927 me nje plan-projekt qe afroi Parlamenti. Gjithe tokat qe ishin prone e Esat Pashe Toptanit ishin konfiskuar ne vitin 1921 e 1922 edhe iu ndane tregtareve e zyrtareve. Pjesa me e madhe mori nje siperfaqe 800 metra katroresh dhe pastaj ishte ideja qe te shperngulej Tirana e re, Tirana moderne dhe jo te mbetej si Tirane e vjeter. Ishte nje projekt qe nuk u realizua tamam, sepse Tirana e re u be me ndertesa, nuk u be me dyqane, me fabrika. Keshtu qe, Tirana e re mbeti nje Tirane vilash".

Ju keni qene ende femije e me pas adoleshent, si e mbani mend Ahmet Zogun?

"Ahmet Zogun, nje vit pasi erdhem ne, ai u be Mbret, u shpall monarki. Une isha atehere ne klasen e dyte fillore. Ne na moren si nxenes te veshur me nje kemishe te kuqe dhe me brekushe te zeza te shkurtra dhe na vune ne rresht qe te duartrokisnim delegatet. Aty erdhi edhe Zogu ne Parlament. Pershtypjen me te madhe e kam pasur kur u be edhe ceremonia disa muaj me vone e monarkise ne Tiranen e re. Atehere u be e pamase, veshur me nje veshje, qe na u duk sikur ishte me pupla. Pastaj Zogun me vone patem rast ta shikonim diten me te papritur ne rruge. Zogu dilte nganjehere jashte pallatit dhe bente nga nje shetitje, ishte shume interesante. Nje here vajtem ne ekskursion ne Petrele, kur shikojme po vinte Zogu. Edhe ne qe thoshim eshte Zogu apo nuk eshte ai. Ai bente ndonjehere dalje te tilla, te paplanifikuara sigurisht".

Ju e keni jetuar vete ne ate kohe dhe me pas keni qene dhe jeni nje nga historianet me te mire ne vend. Si e gjykoni Zogun si personazh politik dhe kohen qe ai drejtoi?

"Kur ishim studente, ne Zogun nuk e donim. Pastaj erdhen koherat, edhe erdhen ndryshimet e tjera, pjekuria e studimi dhe Zogu doli si nje figure shume interesante. Akoma ka sot njerez qe thone se Zogu e shiti Shqiperine tek Italia. Nuk e shiti Zogu Shqiperine, e shiti situata. Zogu kishte planifikuar te futej ne Itali. Qe ne vitin 1922, ne kemi nje marreveshje, akte nderkombetare, qe Shqiperia do te hyje nen sqetullen e Italise. Zogu u fut nen sqetullen e Italise, por u fut ne nje menyre totale, nuk diti te mbaje nje fare distance. E dyta, Zogu qelloi ne nje periudhe shume kritike, ishte krize boterore. Ishin ne dore te Italise, i kerkuan te tjera kredi dhe nuk i jepnin, mbeten nepunesit 7 muaj pa rroge se nuk kishte para. Pastaj u detyrua te paguante keto. Zogu u perul totalisht dhe nuk diti te mbaj distance. Ai jepte voten pro Italise edhe kur te tjeret ishin kunder saj".

Cila ishte jeta ne Tiranen e kohes, jeta e intelektualeve?

"Jeta e intelektualeve, me sa di une, jeta e tyre gjate viteve '30, pesoi nje ndryshim te shpejte, sepse ne fillim te viteve '30 u grumbulluan ne Tirane figura nga te gjitha rrethet, qe kishin bere shkolla. Pak ishin ato qe kishin bere shkolla. Por, filloi brezi i ri i shkolluar, kjo i dha Tiranes nje gjalleri".

A kishte elita reale Tirana?

"Varet, elite shoqerore, fisnikerore, ishin bejlere, ata nuk ushtronin asnje ndikim. Ne Tirane u formua nje elite intelektuale me ulugjizem nga shtresat qe kishim pasur mundesi te benin studim edhe me burse. Kishte edhe njerez te varfer qe fituan bursen. Keto perveçse kane nje gje, qe ne ate kohe kishte nje larmi intelektualesh, intelektual te formuar ne Itali, ne France, ne Austri, kishte ne Greqi, ne Turqi, ne Persi. Ishin te shquar dhe i jepnin Tiranes nga ana e pikepamjes kulturore, pikepamje strategjike. Edhe keta u ndane neper rrethe, neper katedra, sepse mbrapa shkolles kishte edhe politika. Ne e njohem kete jete intelektuale nga profesoret tane ne ate kohe".

Cilet ishin intelektualet me te shquar ne ate kohe?

"Intelektualet me te shquar te kohes ne ato vite ishin nga ata qe prodhonin dhe ata qe nuk prodhonin. Nga ata qe prodhonin ishte Mit'hat Frasheri. Prodhim i ri ishte Ismet Totoja, Skender Luarasi, ishin njerez qe shkruanin, disa gazetare, ishin njerez me nje horizont te gjere, gazetare me te vertete te formuar".

Ne cilin vit dhe si u perfshite ne levizjen komuniste?

"Ne levizjen e majte, sesa levizja komuniste. Levizjen e majte ne Shqiperi nuk e perfaqesonin komunistet ne Tirane. Komunistet e perfaqesonin ne Korçe, grupi komunist i Korçes. Ne Vlore, ata ishin dhe njerezit e atij, ishin socialiste, nuk ishin komuniste, ishin socialdemokrate, qe ishin te majte. Ne Shkoder ishin elemente, qe ishin te se majtes, ishin socialdemokrate te atmosferes austriake, e cila vinte ne Shkoder nepermjet intelektualeve. E keshtu qe, ne Tirane nuk kishte komunizem, pastaj u formua komunizmi ne rrethe te mbyllura. Por, neper lagje kishte partizane".

Po si shpjegohet qe shumica e rinise studentore u perfshi nga idete e majta?

"Baza dhe pikenisja ishin dy. Pikenisja e pare ishte se ishte koha e luftes kunder fashizmit, rreziku fashist ne Shqiperi ndihej shume. Mund te them se shkolla, qe ishte ne kohen e Zogut, edukonte patriotizem. I programuan, sepse programet ishin te tilla qe ishin idete e revolucionit ne shkolla, ne mesimet qe benim. Idete e revolucionit freng i pershkon fryma antifashiste. E dyta, ishte se fashizmi ishte rrezik per Shqiperine, per atdheun, per patriotizmin. Brezi i ri enderronte qe, kur te mbaronin gjimnazin, te shkonin ne France dhe as mendonin kurre qe te vinin ne Itali, as ne Gjermani, por ne France dhe Austri, sepse Franca ishte vendi i lirise. Por, mos te harrojme nje gje se ne vitet '30, jo Shqiperia, por e gjithe Evropa, ishte ne ndikimin e levizjes se majte. Nuk duhet qe te harrojme shkrimtare te medhenj te asaj kohe, Rome Regan, Ali Balbys, Viktor Margariti, Stefan Cvajg. Keta ne i lexonim, ishin koloset e asaj kohe. Nuk kishte shkrimtare te kohes fashiste. Edhe Pierandelon kur e lexonim, e lexonim si antifashist, keshtu qe... Ishte periudha e antifashizmit dhe komunizmi ne ate kohe ishte si nje rryme antifashiste ne vetvete. Komunizmi ne Rusi u mor vesh me vone qe ishte nje perde e hekurt e ç'behej atje nuk merreshe vesh dhe kur merreshe vesh, ndonjehere etiketa, qe keto jane shpifje te borgjezise, keto edhe i besonim".

Ju qe u bete militant i majte, dinit gje per te majten ne ate kohe?

"Une dhe shoket e mi qe ishim ne gjimnaz ne ate kohe, dinim sepse ishte nje librari qe na sillte libra te se majtes, ishte koha e Frontit Popullor. Fronti Popullor kishte nje literature jashtezakonisht te pasur antifashiste dhe fashiste, komuniste, radikale dhe pa to nuk te pranonin. Keshtu qe, ne e njihnim te majten dhe dallimin midis socializmit. Ketu per shembull, ishte Mari Storez, Meleon Blumi apo Eduard Eljoti".

Si e mbani mend 7 prillin e vitit 1939?

"7 prilli i vitit 1939 ishte nje moment nga me dramatike te jetes time dhe te brezit tim, qe nuk me ka ikur kurre nga mendja. Ishte fatkeqesia me e madhe qe mund te ndodhte dhe atdheu u shtyp, atdheu humbi lirine, atdheu u shkel, mbaroi Shqiperia, s'ka me Shqiperi".

Ju ishit 19-vjeçar ne ate kohe...

"Isha 19 vjeç dhe thame 'o sot, o kurre' do te luftojme si kane luftuar paraardhesit tane, siç ka luftuar Mihal Grameno, Çerçiz Topulli. Ishin figura qe na benin thirrje, si Isa Boletini. Erdhi koha te bejme edhe ne si ata. Keshtu qe u rreshtuam dhe ne te gjithe Tiranen, kemi kerkuar arme, te shkonim te luftonim per ta mbrojtur ne Durres. Dhe ne ate rast, une po them qe ketu qe gabimi me i madh qe beri Zogu. Ai nuk kishte ndonje fare pergjegjesie, nuk kishte ç't'i bente Italise. Po kishte nje kapital te ketij vendi, t'i rezistonte. Ajo rezistenca qe u be ne Durres, ishte rezistence sporadike, nuk ishte rezistence siç e kerkonte koha dhe siç e kerkonin mundesite".

Por drejtohej nga oficere te mbreterise, si Abaz Kupi...?

"Komandanti i marines se Durresit, ai kishte se ç'te bente, se te tjeret jo. Oficeret e asaj kohe mbeten pa arme, nuk kishin se çfare te benin. Ne ate moment u regjistruam si vullnetare qe te iknim ne Durres. Ne nuk dinim te perdornim armet, por deshira ishte per te luftuar. Por, oficeret u deshperuan se nuk kishin, erdhi dita per te shperblyer atdheun dhe nuk kishin mundesi, ketu eshte pergjegjesia e Zogut. Pergjegjesia e tij eshte se ai iku pa i derguar nje mesazh ketij populli qe une po iki, po iki i detyruar, une do te kthehem prape. Nuk beri asgje nga keto. Iku fshehurazi, si nje kaçak, qe e demtoi shume Zogun dhe qe e la partine. Partizanet nuk dinin çfare te benin".

Ne botimet e pas viteve '90, nenvizohet fakti se me 7 prill te 1939, Mehdi Frasheri ka mbajtur nje qendrim shume interesant, a e mbani mend ju?

"Si nuk e mbaj mend. Madje, e kam ne shtepi fjalimin e tij qe ka mbajtur me 7 prill te vitit 1939, nga ballkoni i shtepise, e kam tekst. Ai, ne kujtimet e veta, thote per fat te keq se, nuk e kam fjalimin qe mbajta. Por, une e kam fjalimin te botuar pak dite me vone, megjithese ai nuk e kishte. Ai ishte nje fjalim trondites, fjalim qe e ngjiti Mehdi Frasherin ne nje shkalle shume te larte te simpatise. Tjeter pune pastaj se e prishi dhe qe shfaqi me vone nje akt emocional, nje akt momenti, sepse ai u ngrit kunder okupacionit per te mbrojtur atdheun dhe pastaj kur erdhi ushtria gjermane, u bashkua me ta".

Si shpjegohet qe nje pjese e madhe administrates se brezit Zog, bashkepunoi shume shpejt me Italine fashiste, pa u mbushur java nga pushtimi i Shqiperise dhe i ofroi kuroren e Skenderbeut, Viktor Emanuelit...?

"Ky eshte fati, procesi i gjithe atyre njerezve qe sundojne me despotizem, sundojne pa nje mbeshtetje shoqerore. Zogu ishte nje figure, arriti dhe shfrytezoi mire kombinacionet politike dhe mori pushtetin ne dore. Edhe nuk merreshe vesh, ishte me bejleret apo s'ishte me bejleret, ishte me borgjezine e vogel apo s'ishte, ishte me fshataresine apo s'ishte. Ai nga njera ane bente sikur zhvleftesonte sistemin, nga ana tjeter i denonte ata qe nuk respektojne ate sistem qe ai perdori. Eshte sistem katastrofal per fshatin. Ministrat ishin te tille, Zogu e dinte qe s'e donin dhe donte qe ta benin per vete. Pastaj iku, duke lene vendin krejtesisht te çoroditur, nuk e dinte se çfare po bente ai".

Ishte çeshtje ekzistence...?

"Ajo ne ate kohe kishte distinktive qe partite fashiste ishin bere ne parti nacionale fashiste. Ne ishim mesuar me italianet, u kthyem nga anetaresia ne parti per nevoja familjare. Pastaj nuk u dha asnje mesazh, ata iken e nuk u kthyen me, se nuk e dinin se ç'do te bente me Zogu. Ai iku jashte, eshte fatkeqesia e ketij vendi".

Kur e keni njohur per here te pare Enver Hoxhen, personalisht?

"Une e kam njohur per here te pare 15 dite pasi u formua partia. Ka qene, me sa mbaj mend, 17 nentor te 1941. Me thane qe eshte nje komunist qe shiste te dyqani "Flora", sapo ishte njohur. Ai ishte profesor, nja 3 muaj ne gjimnazin tone dhe ashtu si erdhi, ashtu edhe iku, s'e njohu njeri fare".

Per ç'arsye?

"Sepse ai nuk perzihej, ne kuptimin, militant. Ishte nje simpatizant dhe nuk e di se per çfare arsye nuk u hap, as te koleget e vet nuk u hap, ka ardhur me vone dhe pyesnin keta profesoret qe erdhi dhe iku e nuk u hap as me ne, nuk e dime se per çfare arsye".

A ishte nje militant i se majtes?

"Ai nuk ishte nje militant i se majtes, ne kuptimin te perveshte menget, ishte simpatizant. Edhe me sa kam lexuar une ne shkrimet e tij, nuk ishte as i majte, ishte nga qendra e majte, Eduard Terjon e simpatizonte, ai ishte i qendres se majte ne France"

Si shpjegohet qe me pas ai u shnderrua...?

"Po u shnderrua, sepse okupacioni antifashist, kete nuk arrijne ta kuptojne keta historianet e sotem, shkaktoi reagim ne dy drejtime krejt te ngurta: nga njera ane nxiti rezistencen dhe nga ana tjeter e fashiti rezistencen".

Ne ç'kuptim?

"Ne kuptimin qe ne Shqiperi okupacioni kishte afersisht kater rreshtime politike. Njera ishte ai qe kryesonte Mustafa Kruja, ai i Ernest Koliqit etj., keta ishin te njohur dhe te deklaruar. E dyta, ishte rreshtimi zogist, te cilet ishin te çoroditur, nuk dinin çfare te benin. Qene edhe dy rreshtime te tjera, njeri nga ato ishte shume i fuqishem. Ishte rreshtimi i demokrateve, nacionalistet, te cilet kishin qene antizogiste edhe ishin ne France, ne Zvicer, e u kthyen ne Shqiperi. U kthyen si pula te lagura, ato u bene kolaboracioniste, kujtuan se ishte epoka e fashizmit. Kujtuan se Gjermania do ta shpartallonte ate burokracine dhe ata iu nenshtruan kesaj situate, aq me teper kur u bashkuan dhe nga Kosova. Se treti, ishin njerez te thjeshte, qe nuk kishin fuqi, s'kishin mase. Por, ama erdhi koha, koha trokiti per ta, ata donin rezistencen, por ata mendonin se nuk kishte ardhur koha per rezistence. Ne ato vite, rinia pelqente rezistencen, nuk shikonte, aq me teper, qe komunistet me porosine qe moren nga jashte e fshine programin e tyre fashist, as respektimin e prones private, as respektimin e klasave, aleancen, programin e frontit popullor, i cili u kthye ne front antifashist".

Si e mbani mend takimin e pare me Enver Hoxhen?

"Takimi i pari eshte bere me 17 nentor 1941. Tjetri ishte nja dy dite pas çlirimit dhe para se te behej mbledhja e aktivit, sepse ne fund te muajit u be nje mbledhje e aktivit, aty plasi debati pastaj. Enver Hoxha donte t'i njihte keta njerez. Çdo grup qe pranoi te shkriheshe ne parti, i dorezoi partise listen e anetareve te celulave te tij. Pas grupit te rinise, atehere kuptuan qe bene celula, me futen mua ne nje celule, me futen si pergjegjes te celules. Ai donte te takonte pergjegjesit e celulave, te njihte se kush jane keta njerez, te ketyre grupeve, se nuk na njihte. Ne nje takim qe patem te rruga "Halil Demi", ne nje shtepi, aty caktoi te vinim dhe u takuam. Ai u tregua shume i rezervuar, ai nuk na ngacmoi fare. Na tha qe duhet nje epoke e re. Na beri pershtypje, per ne te shkolles (shkolla jone ishte shkolle gjysme frenge dhe ai terma frengjishte perdorte, disa fraza nga keta te famshmit filozofe te Frances). Kurse per keta te tjeret, Koçi Xoxe, Vasil Shanto, ata ishin tabani popullor. Ata nuk dinin tjeter, vetem armikut t'i biem kokes dhe ta shpartallojme, keshtu dinin ata. Kurse ky kishte nje gjuhe prej intelektuali. Ishte nje njeri qe kishte lexuar, Diderone e kishte shume per zemer dhe bente ç'bente fliste ndonjehere per Diderone".

Si shpjegohet qe, megjithese nuk ishte militant, ai doli ne krye te Partise Komuniste?

"U be menjehere. Jane disa gjera shume personale dhe ndoshta kur jane shume personale dhe nuk besohen. Une jam rezervuar qe te mos i shfaq keto. Une kam pasur nje miqesi shume te madhe me Anastas Lulon. Ai pas çdo mbledhjeje ne darke kur dilte, darke per darke, bente ca pushim dhe vinte na thoshte qe beme kete, keshtu e keshtu. Enveri kishte nje logjike ne te folur, nuk ishte partizançe, por kishte nje logjike. Edhe ai doli mbi ta, sepse si ai qe eshte me nje sy. Kjo ishte e para. E dyta, ate e ndihmoi shume Miladin Popoviçi, jo Dushani, ai nuk e donte".

Per ç'arsye?

"Po Miladini e kuptoi qe ky ishte i vetmi qe ishte ne gjendje qe t'i zbuste ato shperthimet. Kur vajtem ne mbledhjen e grupeve, Enver Hoxha kishte nje favor qe nuk e kishin ata. S'kishte urrejtje ndaj shokeve, nuk kishte bere lufte grupesh. Nuk kishte konflikte me askend, as nuk ishte share, kurse ata ishin te gjithe te perlyer ne sharje".

Cili ishte komunisti me i njohur ne ate kohe?

"Ne publik, komunisti me i njohur ishte Qemal Stafa, qe ishte shume i ri, per shkak te fjalimit te forte qe mbajti ne gjyq, ne shkurt te viti 1939. Te gjithe e mohuan qe nuk jane komunist, ndersa ai deklaroi haptazi qe une jam komunist, kam qene, jam dhe do jem, komunizmi eshte shpetimi i Shqiperise. Pra, ne kohen e themelimit te partise, ishte i ri ai, ne ishim moshatar me te, ishte jashtezakonisht i zgjuar".

Ju e keni njohur personalisht?

"Une e kam pasur shok te ngushte dhe jo te njohur. Ai shndriste, ne ate moshe qe ishte, 21 vjeç, ai dinte 5 gjuhe, duke filluar me latinishten".

Ishte i dhunshem?

"Jo ne asnje menyre. Por, ishte pak dinak".

Ne ç'kuptim?

"Dinak, domethene, dinte ta menjanonte kundershtarin dhe me goditje anesore, dinte te silleshe edhe me nje avokati te forte".

Ne rast se do te kishte mbijetuar Qemal Stafa, a do te ishit pjesetar i te njejtit grup dhune dhe ...

"Nuk mund ta them, nuk mund ta provoj, kishte nje integritet te theksuar, madje historia provoi se te gjithe ato qe e pesuan, ose nuk kishin fare integritet, ose kishin gjysme integriteti. Vetem ata qe kishin integritet, ata mbeten".

Ju thate qe takimin e pare me Enver Hoxhen e bete me 17 nentor te vitit 1941. Te fundit e keni bere ne 1943, ne Martanesh...

"Me fal, takimi i vertete qe u be me perplasje ishte takimi i 31 dhjetorit, ne aktivin e partise".

Cili ishte impresioni qe krijuat per Enver Hoxhen gjate dy viteve te luftes, qe ishit ne kontakt me te?

"Ajo lufte qe beri Enver Hoxha, nuk do te beheshe ne ate kohe qe u be, qe doli me sukses. Enver Hoxha eshte nje figure qe duhet te ndahet ne tresh".

Ne ç'kuptim?

"Enver Hoxha i paraluftes, i luftes dhe i pasluftes. Tek ai ndikon procesi i njohur i personaliteteve qe pushteti i shperfytyron. Ishte shume mik i dashur, njeri i dhembshur, njeri kur mori pergjegjesi ne kohen e partise, ai iu perkushtua totalisht punes, ai ishte nje njeri qe diti te tregoje nje vendosmeri te forte. Une nuk e kam dashur, por une e çmoj per punen qe beri gjate luftes, pas luftes, ai u shperfytyrua. E ruajti buzeqeshjen, perdori ate metoden qe e mesoi Miladini: partia forcohet duke u spastruar edhe kur nuk ka armiq. Krijo armiq per te spastruar".

Perse u prishet me Partine Komuniste? Ç'ndodhi midis jush?

"Partia Komuniste kishte dy aspekte, njera qe ishte me publikun, qe ishte programi. Dhe programit nuk kishe si te mos i thoshe patriotik, kerkonte luften ndaj okupatorit, sherimin e vendit, fitoren e pavaresise dhe vendosjen e demokracise. Ky ishte programi, platforma, per keto ishim te gjithe dakord. Nga ana e platformes ekzekutive, ishte nje parti bolshevike dhe nuk denjonte te pipetinte, jo vetem asnje ze kundershtari brenda, por asnje edhe ze dyshimi. Me kete s'ishim dakord, sepse une shpreha mendimin. Ai (Enveri) ate mendim ma perktheu si qendrim armiqesor, kjo e shqetesoi".

Enver Hoxha direkt?

"Po, ai direkt. Kjo ishte ajo qe na ra ne sy ne dhe nje fare te drejte kishim. Ishin 300 themelues, te gjithe me perjashtim te nje Pilo Peristeri, te gjithe dolen jashte radhe".

Ju ne ç'vit dolet jashte radheve?

"Mbas 6 muajsh".

Pra, jeni komunisti i pare ndoshta i perjashtuar, bashke me Anastas Lulon.

"Te tjeret pastaj u perjashtuan dhe u pranuan prape".

Mbasi u perjashtuat nga partia, dolet partizane? Ne ç'vit keni dale?

"Partizan eshte nje fjale qe ka marre sot nje kuptim te ndryshem nga ajo qe ka qene ne te vertete. Partizan quhet sot nje njeri qe doli ne mal me arme, por partizan jane edhe ata qe luftojne ne qytete. Keshtu qe ligji qe doli ne vitin 1952 e njihte kete. Pjesemarresi i Luftes Nacionalçlirimtare dhe ai qe qendron ne qytet dhe qe ishte ne njesi, qe shperndante trakte, qe shtypte trakte, qe bente aksione, ishin partizane".

Kur u angazhuat ne lufte? Ne ç'vit?

"Qe kur filloi. Qe me 7 prill".

Kur ka qene takimi juaj i fundit me Enver Hoxhen dhe drejtues te tjere komuniste?

"Takimi im i fundit ka qene ne vitin 1961, ose 1962, kur u be konferenca intelektuale. Erdhi Enveri, mbajti nje fjalim ne Teatrin Popullor dhe aty ne holl, ai doli per nje pushim, i takoi te gjithe dhe me pa edhe mua, u afrua dhe me pyeti. Une u perpoqa t'i beja bisht atij takimi dhe ai e kuptoi: Hajde, hajde ketu, me tha, dhe me dha nje fare garancie. Te kam ndjekur, me tha, ke hyre tamam ne fushen qe duhet, ne histori. Une perseri me dyshime se ai nuk besohej".

Ne ç'kuptim ai nuk besohej?

"Nuk besohej se edhe kur kishte ne plan te te asgjesonte, aty per aty te bente per vete, te vinte ne gjume".

Si arritet te mbijetonit, meqenese ishit edhe nga te paret te perjashtuar?

"Une kam shpetuar ne saje te 250 lekeve. Ç'do me thene kjo, qe ke shpetuar nga 250 lekeve, me pyeten. Ne ate kohe shiteshin 'Tutjus' 250 leke, nga ato drynat dhe une bleva nje dry dhe ja vura gojes. Lashe politiken dhe s'u mora me me politike".

Dhe vijoni te jeni ende gjalle sot, se shoket e tuaj u eliminuan...

"Bekimin e kemi marre qe nga viti 1946, kur kerkova arsyen pse jemi perjashtuar dhe s'na dhane arsye. Me hoqen te drejten e studimit dhe nuk u mora me me politike".

Si i mbani mend raportet midis partizaneve dhe Ballit gjate kohes se luftes?

"Me Ballin kemi pasur dy lloj marredheniesh, une personalisht. Marredhenie me militante te Ballit dhe me krere te Ballit. Nje nga kreret e Ballit, me te cilin une kam pasur takime, ishte Mit'hat Frasheri. Per arsyen se Mit'hati me babane tim ishin bashkefshatare, njiheshin qe ne Stamboll. Kishin bashkepunuar me njerin-tjetrin. Nje miqesi qe ne rini. Ai me fliste ne emrin e babait, edhe me thoshte, kur nuk e takonte: ate Anastasin s'e kam pare, ka disa dite. Keshtu qe, jam takuar dy here me te, nje here me kerkesen e tij dhe nje here me timen. Prej gojes se tij kam platformen dhe e kam te shkruar e nuk e kam botuar, çfare mendonte ai, pse ai ndoqi ate rruge. Deri me sot, nuk kam pare qe ta kete trajtuar ate platforme. Une kam ndjekur me shume kujdes keto botime qe jane bere. Balli ka pasur mbi krye disa njerez me pene, qe ishin te penes, prej tyre asnjeri nuk ka shkruar, as vete Mit'hati. Ai Tanushi qe ka shkruar kujtimet e Ali Kelcyres, ai perpiqet te mbroje Kelcyren, qe nuk mbrohet ne disa pika. Ai qe ka shkruar, qe ka botuar librin e Faik Çukut. Faik Çuku nuk le fjale pa share Ballin. Ishte ne kryesi te Ballit dhe nuk le pa e share Ballin. Platformen e Ballit Kombetar, askush prej tyre nuk e ka trajtuar deri me sot. Keta qe shkruajne tani, keta bejne zhgaravina. Mit'hat Frasheri nuk ishte kaq banal sa e bejne keta, kishte nje arsyetim, nje logjike, nje platforme".

Perse deshtoi Balli?

"Balli deshtoi se hyri vone ne jeten politike. Ka disa arsye. Kur hyri me vone, Mit'hati, Balli Kombetar kishte dy rreshtime ne llojin e tij, nje e aksionit dhe nje e elites politike. Te aksionit ishin burra shume te mire, ishte ky Safet Butka, Abaz Ermenji, te cilet ishin per luften. Asllan Ndoci ishte kunder luftes si dhe Vasil Andoni, Ali Kelcyra, ishin njerez te kompromisit".

Perse u prish marreveshja e Mukjes?

"Balli Kombetar kishte llogaritur ta fitonte luften, pa lufte, pa pushke. Pastaj erdhen gjermanet dhe ja vune fajin Enver Hoxhes. S'eshte e vertete. Enver Hoxha e beri punen e tij, sepse nuk ka parti qe nuk lufton per pushtet. Po ky pse pranoi gracken e Enver Hoxhes. Prandaj Balli e humbi luften, sepse e nderpreu luften, sapo e kishte filluar ne kohen e Italise nga fundi, e nderpreu. Gjeti pretekstin, shyqyr qe doli Enver Hoxha edhe hajde tha, tani e gjeta arsyen perse te mos vazhdoj luften. Greket edhe EAM-i bene nje marreveshje dhe EAM-i nuk e respektoi, edhe e vazhdoi luften, nuk u terhoq. Nuk e nderprene luften gjithsecili ne divergjence me veten e tyre".

Ju keni jetuar per te pakten nje muaj e gjysme ne nje shtepi me Miladin Popoviçin.

Ç'personazh ishte ai?

"Ishte nje figure ndryshe sa e paraqesin. Ai ishte nje komunist. Ishte nje komunist jugosllav dhe jo serb, ai shikonte interesat e Jugosllavise ne teresi. Dushani ishte serb. S'ishte asnje serb ne liste kaq i vendosur dhe radikal serb, sa nuk pranonte as ekzistencen e nje Shqiperie, nuk e pranonte, donte t'i perdorte si bageti. Kurse ky kishte nje fare respekti si faktor politik, ai asnjehere nuk me dha te kuptonte se kishte nje perçmim per shqiptaret. Une me Dushanin nuk mund te bisedoja. Kurse me kete (Miladinin), une bisedoja, sepse kishte nje tjeter vizion dhe formim, ishte komunist dhe ishte njerezor, ai nuk thoshte: Armik, bjeri vrite! Por, thoshte: Hajde ta zbusim. Kishte disa dallime te tilla. Ketij i interesonte fakti qe Shqiperia te ishte nje aleat i Partise Komuniste, qe edhe kosovaret te ishin aleate. Ai premtonte, pse premtonte?! Prandaj dhe u vra, s'u vra nga shqiptaret ai, jo. Ishte i shtyre nga Beogradi".

Çfare u be me ju pas luftes?

"Erdha kokulur, mezi gjeta nje banke, hyra ne banke, kerkova te drejten e studimit dhe dola ne gazete e pastaj ma mohuan. Ula koken punova, derisa doli rasti te kaloja ne Institutin e Shkencave. Nuk dhashe asnje shenje. Mbaj mend njehere qe kur kisha Konstandin Boshnjakun, drejtor te pergjithshem, drejtor kisha edhe Mitrush Kutelin. Mitrush Kutelin e kishin gjurmuar. I folen keta punonjesit e bankes edhe per mua: Po filani. Por nuk kishin se çfare te thoshin. Keshtu qe, ketu ra dhe ai vrulli i arrestimeve te medha te vitit 1947, ndodhen shume arrestime".

Dhe arritet te mbijetonit deri ne 2007...

"Po, deri ne 2007... Thone se regjimi komunist u vendos ne '44-en, jo s'eshte e vertete, as ne '45-en. Regjimi komunist u vendos ne '47-en. Se ne '47-en filluan shqetesimet, hyri partia dhe partia mori drejtimin e administrates, ne '47-en, administraten nuk e kishte ne dore partia, por miqte e partise".

Pse deshtoi endrra per nje Shqiperi demokratike?

"Deshtoi endrra per dy arsye. Deshtoi per shkak te Ballit Kombetar. Balli Kombetar u kundervu dhe e diskreditoi veten ne angazhimet e forcave gjermane dhe doli jashte loje. Kjo eshte arsyeja. Une kam thene atehere se, nese eshte vendosur regjimi komunist, fajin e ka Balli Kombetar. E dyta, Partia Komuniste, nepermjet Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar, mobilizoi shume forca demokratike te ndershme, qe s'ishin komuniste, duke filluar qe nga Gjergj Kokoshi e Shefqet Beja e deri te Ramadan Kaloshi. I afroi keta dhe i futi ne Kongresin e Frontit Demokratik te mbajtur ne Berat ne '44-en. Por, ama gabimi qe i ketyre".

Perse?

"Nuk hyne ne menyre te organizuar, aty qe zgjuarsia e Enverit. Ata duhet te kishin formuar organizatat nacionaliste, demokrate. Fronti Nacionalçlirimtar ishte me dy krahe, Partia Komuniste dhe Partia Demokratike. Rane nga ndoshta miopia, nga sinqeriteti i tepruar qe i dhane besimit. Ketu ishte gabimi, prandaj deshtoi ajo".

TV Klan

----------


## _Matrix_

Prsh Albo doja te te pyesja se ku mund te gjej me shum informacion ne lidhje me jeten dhe veprimtarine e Kristo Frasherit ? flm

----------

